# Boston's fetch has gone out the window



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

So Boston has always been completely ball crazy and fetching has never been a problem. He has always brought it back to me with no issue. I've continued to treat and praise loads. Except...

Just the last couple of walks he has decided that he doesn't want to bring the ball back. When he gets to the ball, he picks it up and trots back half way, then lays down, looking at me. I tried loads of encouragement, calling 'come' and also treating. I even ran off in the opposite direction once. Nope, nothing. He just continued to lay there, looking cheeky.

So, as the last resort, I've been turning my back on him, standing quiet and ignoring him. After about 1 or 2 minutes, he finally brings the ball back and drops it at my feet. I've then praised him for returning and giving a treat. Then we continue to play ball (sortof!).

I have no idea why he's now doing this. Any ideas? He is now 9 months old...could this be a bit of adolescent rebellion?

Also, am I doing the right thing by just ignoring him? I don't want to encourage any bad habits!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I know what you mean because Beau has never been a natural retriever. The dog club I go to suggests using two of the same toy. If he loses interest in the first toy you start playing with the second one and I guess it puts the control back in your hands. Trying to teach the retrieve myself and it can be a bit hit and miss with Beau.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, it will return. I think Boston is trying to test the water and see if you will fetch for him 

Reduce the treats so that it becomes a gamble as to whether he gets a treat or not. To be honest the ball is a good reward in itself. I used to throw the ball a couple of times and if Millie returned it two times on the trot, then I'd treat.

The other thing you can do is simply go and collect the ball and either praise or not, you need to decide if he's been good (in a way or not). Wait and see if he wants you to throw the balll again. 

If he then returns the ball, maybe treat once and then wait for the 2nd or 3rd good return before rewarding again. Even if you have to go and collect the ball inbetween the next couple of throws, leave the treat till say the 3rd good return.

Millie varies the ball/fetch game. Sometimes she returns it, sometimes she drops it as she is distracted by something and sometimes she just wants to hold the ball. If she drops the ball, I ask her to bring the ball with her as I continue on my walk. 9 times out of 10 she picks it up and brings it with her. Sometimes I have to actually go and collect the ball.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty does this too, but usually when she either knows the end of the walk is near or if she gets a bit warm as she likes to lie on the cool grass. What we tend to do is throw it behind us on the main part if the walk but when we are getting towards the end throw it ahead so she can just chase it and then lie down.

When Betty gets stubborn I just do what you do and ignore her and that seems to work.

Good luck with getting him better at fetching again!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Lozza - Your reaction to ignore him is perfect - You then decide to stop play and he will come to you - if you kept up the strong stance he would then persist and bring the ball to your feet. This is to get You to play again - it can also be a useful step to get him to "find it" - as when he drops it at your feet, walk away and say "where's the ball - find it" - when he brings it again then praise him for finding it. This should lead you to being able to throw the ball while he is otherwise occupied and then you can say "Go fetch" or "Find it" and this will stimulate his natural "hunting" side (as per the EMRA on the CCGB's site).

Good Luck - persistence and consistence are the key.

Stephen X


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I do find it with Betty, she love it!! Especially we are in longer grass, she really works to find it!!!

I also only pick up the ball, or any of her toys, of she drops them where I can reach them so she knows the ball only gets thrown then and she's so desperate to chase it she does bring it right back.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm just gonna keep it up and hopefully he will soon realise that not returning the ball means no play time!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

We bought Pushca a ball on a rope and she loooooves it! I can throw it really far ( bit hammer throw) and she gets a great run to fetch it. She will fetch a normal ball once if we're lucky as there is too much sniffing to be done! So going to try the ignoring and see if she'll fetch it. I guess patience is the key... And softie here always gives in


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has stopped retrieving the ball too. He likes to bring it to me and then just as I reach out to pick it up he snatches it and runs off. He thinks this game is hilarious and no amount of withdrawing treats or ignoring him will stop him! So I now use two balls as suggested at my dog class. He will only give the ball up if he sees another! He does try as hard as he can to put them both in his mouth silly boy!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

When Phoebe drops the ball, she puts her paw on it so Izzy can't pinch it!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Dexter has stopped retrieving the ball too. He likes to bring it to me and then just as I reach out to pick it up he snatches it and runs off. He thinks this game is hilarious and no amount of withdrawing treats or ignoring him will stop him! So I now use two balls as suggested at my dog class. He will only give the ball up if he sees another! He does try as hard as he can to put them both in his mouth silly boy!


That is exactly what Jack (the dog in my avatar) did. Unhappily lost him recently. One of the seven great dogs in the world.
He would never give a ball back unless you had another to play with. The game for him was to trick you so he was in possesion of both balls. He would retrieve the first ball and drop it and pretend to be ready to chase the second ball. I usually put my foot on Ball 1 before throwing Ball 2, but if you didn't he would wait till the throw, snatch Ball 1 before going after Ball 2.
Then he would not give either ball back until he was good and ready.
He trained me really.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi did exactly the same thing as Boston. I tried everything including ignoring and using two balls and nothing ever worked well enough to have an enjoyable walk so I now don't take a ball . I do throw one for him in the garden so he still gets the chase then but on a walk he was just too obsessed and didn't interact with any one or other dogs so I prefer not to now.


----------

